# The Castle of Sagunto (Spain)



## antiguogrumete (Nov 15, 2010)

Each piece of this impressive stone walled area is steeped in history.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqX_povT3To


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fantastic pictures but can you provide the source of the photos? thanks!


----------

